# Parking near Birmingham New Street station



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi does anybody know if it is possible to park a 7 mtr motorhome (3mtrs high)
near to this station to allow me to pick up somebody from the station? It will be around 8.00pm.

Mnay thanks


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There is a low height barrier stopping you from going into the actual station, 
Along Smallbrook queensway just outside, there is plenty of space to just pull up and someone to jump in, it's mainly all bus stops.
But at 8pm you should be okay.
Why not get your passenger to leave the station and call you once out on the main road. Check out google maps for a better idea.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...=3Bl9CqBQUAj00V5rrryKzQ&cbp=12,224.83,,0,0.33


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi thanks Tonka

Tim


----------

